# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro  R3 Samsung [ Reset Frp ] Update 22/10/18

## mohamed73

R3 Pro Samsung [ Reset Frp ]   Add 22/10/18   New Models Supported :  SM-J530F U3
SM-J530FM U1
SM-J530FM U3
SM-J530FM U5
SM-S737TL U1
SM-S550TL U1
SM-S550TL U2
SM-T285 U0
SM-S550TL U1
SM-S550TL U2
SM-G390Y U1
SM-G390Y U2
SM-G390F U1
SM-G390F U2
SM-S737TL U1
SM-S737TL U2
SM-S737TL U3
SM-A810YZ U1
SM-A810F U1
SM-A810S U2
SM-S767VL U2
SM-C5000 U1
SM-J415F U1
SM-J415G U1
SM-J610G U1
SM-J610F U1    R3 Pro Team الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

